# What OS do you guys run around here?



## [-GEO-]

What OS do you run regularly?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Welcome to the forum. 

If you use the search function I'm sure you will come across threads like this.  

Please use it before starting new threads.


----------



## [-GEO-]

I am aware of the other "What OS" threads, but i started this one to see what you guys are using NOW, and not then.


----------



## Emperor_nero

I don't think people change that often, but fair enough.


----------



## jasonz

XP for me primarily, but i use Ubuntu sometimes to play around


----------



## StrangleHold

Couple of 2000s and 1 XP


----------



## PC eye

The overwhelming percentage shows: "XP wins the ticket!". Maybe you should have started a thread on how many are running then one or two OSs? While still both 32bit versions of XP running along with the now default booted OS Vista the primary is still XP. I just have to decide on which drive will see a partition shrunk for Solaris 10.


----------



## PohTayToez

I rarely install anything other than XP Pro SP2.  That's just how a roll.


----------



## New_compforum_user

I'm running XP pro on three machines right now, but my laptop is powerfull enough, that I'm going to revert back to Vista Home Premium.


----------



## _simon_

My step-son just guessed for me so my vote is wrong, however the poll isn't very good unfortunately.

If you can edit it, combine all the Linux into one and have a general BSD one as there are more types than just FreeBD and maybe give a few more Windows versions.

I run openSUSE 10.2, my other half runs Ubuntu 7.04


----------



## WeatherMan

You cant select more than one...

I use 

ME 
XP Pro
Vista Ultimate


----------



## Geoff

Emperor_nero said:


> I don't think people change that often, but fair enough.


More so now because Vista is out.

I use Vista Business.


----------



## JamesBart

XP cos i hate Vista


----------



## PC eye

Simon@Linux said:


> My step-son just guessed for me so my vote is wrong, however the poll isn't very good unfortunately.
> 
> If you can edit it, combine all the Linux into one and have a general BSD one as there are more types than just FreeBD and maybe give a few more Windows versions.
> 
> I run openSUSE 10.2, my other half runs Ubuntu 7.04


 
 Don't feel so bad. I had MSDos 6.22, 3.1, 98, Fedora Core 4, Mephis on the last build where XP was on the primary. That didn't include the live distros. Prior to the current OS arrangement the second drive shared ubuntu 6.10 with Zenwalk 2.8 then 3.0 and Mandriva. No drivers for the dsl setup here for any of them.


----------



## Shane

Windows Xp Pro Sp2 (Main)
Vista Ultimate RTM (Dual booted)
Ubuntu Linux 6:10 (Virtual workstation)
Freespire 2.0 Alpha 2  (Virtual workstation)


----------



## Verve

2 x XP

1 x 98SE


----------



## The Purple Champ

vitsta ultimate 64


----------



## cuffless

vista ultimate


----------



## cimmeron

vista home premium on lap xp pro on 2 desktops


----------



## Laptop

I have xp which is in my main cmputer and the second one is ubutu, which is on the second one


----------



## Jack Bauer

Vista Home Premium on my desktop, XP Pro on my laptop.


----------



## PC eye

Jack Bauer said:


> Vista Home Premium on my desktop, XP Pro on my laptop.


 
 How's Vista working out for you now on your desktop? Here besides a few initial problems with sound drivers and getting familiar with the changes the same version is generally running as stable as any other version of Windows. Once the improved versions of drivers by 3rd parties starting coming out it should stay running that way.


----------



## Burgerbob

Starwarsman said:


> 2 x XP
> 
> *1 x 98SE*



Im sorry. 
I am an XP home man myself, not having enough money to upgrade to vista and not willing to put Ubuntu on either of my comps.


----------



## Jack Bauer

PC eye said:


> How's Vista working out for you now on your desktop? Here besides a few initial problems with sound drivers and getting familiar with the changes the same version is generally running as stable as any other version of Windows. Once the improved versions of drivers by 3rd parties starting coming out it should stay running that way.



Vistas working pretty good.  I have not seen many problems at all and I think it is running pretty good.  The only problem I had was trying to get my wireless adapter to work and I got that sorted out.


----------



## Verve

Burgerbob said:


> Im sorry.
> I am an XP home man myself, not having enough money to upgrade to vista and not willing to put Ubuntu on either of my comps.



it's the parent's comp, so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## PC eye

Jack Bauer said:


> Vistas working pretty good. I have not seen many problems at all and I think it is running pretty good. The only problem I had was trying to get my wireless adapter to work and I got that sorted out.


 
 At least you were able to get online with Vista without a headache. That sounds all too familiar when trying to get online with Firefox on Linux distros were there is no drivers for the dsl connection here. The drawback being seen now however is the lack of being able to send pages or links with IE 7 in Vista since that is greyed out while IE 7 on XP has no problems that way?


----------



## zaroba

need to be able to vote multiple times for those of us with more then one pc/os 

i have vista on my gaming pc.
win2k on my game server pc.
winxp on my pc out in the other room for the rest of the family to use.


----------



## patrickv

i don't know what am using. im loosing my mind !!!..
just kidding, a few 2000's and XP's..

and oh my lovely precious suse10.1 (<--did i say i was gonna stop using suse)
i wish 2000 had more votes than vista


----------



## goosy22

on my dell, i have ubuntu and XP dual-booted...
on my averatec, i have XP and Vista dual-booted...


----------



## hells3000

<--------------------------Xp Sp2


----------



## elitehacker

Are we all on the Vista bandwagon yet?


----------



## PC eye

Not quite! XP is still way ahead in the polls! Gee? Vista has been doing better then Linux however?  "better then Linux?"


----------



## elitehacker

Linux has failed dismally as an alternative OS. People want their computers to just "work".


----------



## PC eye

Linux is still based on the old UNIX platform despite improvements for increased cross platform support being that it is an open source or better phrased open ended type OS where new things are being sumitted. MS finally got smart with the drive tools know seen when booting with the installation disk or the ability to reduce or increase partition sizes in the Disk Management tool. That will sting Partition Magic and other retail softwares while GParted is now offering less cross platform support with their latest releases.


----------



## _simon_

elitehacker said:


> Linux has failed dismally as an alternative OS. People want their computers to just "work".



You mean like Windows *just* works?  I don't think this forum would be half as busy if it wasn't for Windows lol

Admittedly, depending on your hardware / software requirements, Linux may take a little bit of setting up, but once it is setup you shouldn't be seeing any problems. It's all about stability and security.


----------



## elitehacker

Well windows is more user-friendly and that is what the consumer wants. They don't want to use command prompts and commands to install programs.


----------



## _simon_

elitehacker said:


> Well windows is more user-friendly and that is what the consumer wants. *They don't want to use command prompts and commands to install programs.*



You rarely, if at all have to these days.


----------



## patrickv

elitehacker said:


> Well windows is more user-friendly and that is what the consumer wants. They don't want to use command prompts and commands to install programs.



you're right. I've been teaching some of my friends linux and they don't like it using the terminal. They don't want the "./make" , the "./configure"..lol
they just want to be able to double clikc the software...see the progression of installation and its completion.They do like linux however, mostly ubuntu, while some opted Mepis, but they won't ever use it as their primary OS..


----------



## PC eye

What you seem to forget is that Linux is based on the antiquated UNIX platform when it comes to manual commands. The average user can or could move around and install programs with dos commands far easier. In those days you simply typed: "C:>A:" or "C:>B:" and pressed the enter/return key to reach the floppy dirve's prompt. There you typed "setup", "setup.exe", "install", or "install.exe" and pressed the enter/return key to start the installer there. The next prompt seen would be "insert disk #2" or "insert the next floppy". To save time many simply copied everything into a folder on the drive to install or reinstall from there.

 Windows following Apple offered the Run command line prompt as the first method of using a desktop gui. That was before the eventual double click days later to be seen in 95 and NT.


----------



## The_Other_One

I'm actually considering running Ubuntu on my laptop, but I'll probably have a dual boot with XP Home as well...  But otherwise, my typical OS of choice is still XP.


----------



## PC eye

You will first need to dhrink the XP primary enough for the root and maybe a swap partition for ubuntu. Here I had Mandriva with XP Pro until Vista came along. Get familiar with GParted live fo cd. You will need it there.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I run Windows 2000. But it doesn't look like 2000. I looks more like Mac.


----------



## s_m_w_d

I got so annoyed with vista i bought another copy of XP just after Vista was released right now vista is nothing but trouble but im sure xp probably was the same when it came out.


----------



## PC eye

s_m_w_d said:


> I got so annoyed with vista i bought another copy of XP just after Vista was released right now vista is nothing but trouble but im sure xp probably was the same when it came out.


 
 Vista isn't actually that bad once the beta drivers were finally replaced with some full version sets. XP also saw it's own share of headaches the same way every other version has. The wait for drivers, software patches if any, and updates from Microft are the key elements.

 Yet Vista despite not being able to run some applications and some games is otherwise running good here. Too many people jumped to conclusions when games didn't work too well when running the first beta versions. Those were "for evaluation only". Yet many expected the "usual". That's what they complained about.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Actually I think Vista is better than XP


----------



## shawn_selig29

i run windows vista on all my new pc's... and then xp on my older ones that i use for documents and stuff...


----------



## PC eye

The main problem seen with Vista here was expected since it was just released as the new version of Windows with different editions offering a select amount of features included. Most of the other complaints heard are from those who tried gaming with the beta versions and couldn't understand that "beta" is actually far different from a finished product. But even XP and all other older versions had their own share of initial problems.


----------



## tlarkin

vista sucks, don't even get me started pointing out all of its problems and inferiorities for an OS that has been in development for over 5 years.  Plus its inconsistencies, compatibility issues, stability issues, and driver support.  plus, MS still codes their OS poorly.

The Poll should be changed to select multiple choices.  I run Linux\OS X completely at work, and I do run 1 windows machine at home so I can play video games.  However, at home I have three macs, 1 linux laptop 1 linux desktop and my windows xp box.


----------



## PabloTeK

My main desktop runs XP Pro, my laptop utilises XP Home and my PC at my grandparents runs Ubuntu, soon to be Xubuntu.


----------



## Shane

Ive been using Ubuntu more recently in Vmware for just normal internet surfing & basic stuff like that.

i prefer Suse,But i cant be bothred downloading it because its too big 

But Xp is my main os still.


----------



## PC eye

When you look at the percentage margin seen for the various different versions of Windows as well as other OSs what do you see? XP will continue to take the lead regardless of how popular Linux has become since that is still a low percentage mark. Why is that? XP has been out for 5-6yrs. with the large amount of security fixes, two large service packs, and other fixes available as seen in driver and bios updates for hardwares.

Vista is still the new OS with the usual need for some of updates and fixes to eventually come out. And like every new version some softwares are not going to run. You are simply stuck going for a newer version. For the most part XP was the bridge between Fat and NTFS. No more dos while having Fat16+32 support.

Linux is still based on the UNIX platform while still remaining an open source OS just Solaris and others. But only in the last year or so are you now seeing support sites regularly carrying Linux as well as MS/Mac type updates. The one thing where Linux is still ahead of MS on is effecient hardware detection. This is where MS is finally seeing the options to resize and reformat partitions as well as create or delete them with the new Vista installer. Gee? Even with Vista GParted seems to still have a place here!


----------



## [-GEO-]

elitehacker said:


> Well windows is more user-friendly and that is what the consumer wants. They don't want to use command prompts and commands to install programs.



What are you talking about? Have you ever used linux before? I can install programs just fine without using the terminal. Just double click the downloaded file and there you go.


----------



## tlarkin

I voted finally, I mostly find myself using OS X these days, but with a strong Linux as second.  Mainly the red hat based distros I use, and sometimes debian.

I really am not into gaming that much as I used to be, too many young kids kind of make it lame or maybe I am just getting old.

Vista still sucks


----------



## lee101

I'm not really sure where to vote, i use Vista on my main desktop, but it dual boots  into ubuntu, I've got my server running Ubuntu Server, and then laptop running XP, along with loads of Virtual Machines in VMWare Server


----------



## serador

Windows XP Home Edition and Ubuntu Feisty


----------



## oscaryu1

Hmmm... ahave 3 windows 98s ... 2 2ks... 5 xps... and one 95... and 2 macs... guess xp wins  =)


----------



## Balask

Me I used Windows Vista 64x for my new computer and Windows XP Media Center for my laptop (mostly because I can't seem to get it to upgrade even though its got a "Windows Vista Capable" sticker)  Windows Vista has been good to me, 64x not so much.  Especially when I tried to install a anti-virus and firewall.


----------



## Lucky_13

XP pro all the way.  no way i'm going to vista.  too buggy.


----------



## hotchevymanzach

i have vista and i can say that i have not had any bugs with it if anything i would recomend it over xp theres more possibilites you just have to find them the only thing that i would say is it is hard to find programs that r vista compatable with out switching the program to run in xp compatible mode and turning off the user account control > the r u sure you want to do that> r u absolutely sure you want to do that really?/. its ok but it takes getting used to thats all. its the same as when everyone went to xp


----------



## The_Beast

I run XP Home at home and XP Pro and OSX at school


----------



## wixostrix

I fully running vista ultimate as my primary OS.  its not bad, i had problems in the begining but since ATI released new drivers i've been running in nearly perfectly.  i actually like it better than xp MEC, in fact im not even running xp or have the intentions on going back.  all frequently used programs work and i love the interface and features. the only true problem i have is my 5.1 surround sound with no CMSS support so all the speakers are at the same volume but thats a creative issue


----------



## _simon_

I've gone back to Ubuntu.

Decided against reinstalling openSUSE on my new build simply because of poor package management and no simple codec or plugin installation.

Ubuntu is a comfy place to be


----------



## tlarkin

Simon@Linux said:


> I've gone back to Ubuntu.
> 
> Decided against reinstalling openSUSE on my new build simply because of poor package management and no simple codec or plugin installation.
> 
> Ubuntu is a comfy place to be



I am actually about to purchase a license to SLED, since from what I read it has a lot to it OpenSuSe doesn't.  I think we actually may have a few licenses at work since we run novell netware servers, zen works, etc.

Open suse is actually not a product of novell, novell just tosses some money into it each year.  Novell, is also new at the open source market, so I say that a lot of their technologies need polishing.  I love the Yast control center, but it needs work, the add software package feature lacks several features, zen installer however nice, also needs some polishing.

I would say opensuse is not a bad OS, but its not great either, and it could be great if they got their act together.  Or perhaps if novell did a bit more than just give money to their funding.


----------



## jpeso2525

Vista Home Premium on 2 computers, Windows XP on 4 laptops


----------



## HumanMage

I run vista home premium 32 bit version. I was forced to on account of my laptop came pre-installed with it. But I like it, it truely is a very nice OS to look at and the games I play have not had performance hits because of it.


----------



## kof2000

windows vista ultimate, business, xp pro,home,mediacenter, windows 2000


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm trying Dreamlinux (GL Edition) but I can't get any of my removable devices to mount.


----------



## sameer795

I am on with XP SP2 Pro, sometimes 32-bit and sometimes 64-bit.....Experimenting with both


----------



## jasonz

vista ultimate, with xp boot option


----------



## madtownidiot

Same as above on my posted system, but I have two laptops that run xp and a mac powerbook that runs osx


----------



## eric92park

XP pro on 2 computer, server 2003 on 1 comp and XPpro and VistaUltimate double boot on main


----------



## brinky2006

I run Windows XP and Vista Ultimate 64-Bit on my main pc (dual booted).
Windows 2003 on my server computer, mainly used for learning
Windows XP on my laptop
Windows 3.1 on a pc in my loft
Windows 98 on another pc in my loft

Adam


----------



## macnoob

Emperor_nero said:


> I don't think people change that often, but fair enough.



yeah but stll i started one long long time ago in the mystical time of march lol and the results are usuallythe same, unless omething drastic happens it only slowly changes


----------



## YSA

Windows XP Pro SP2. My software actually is Windows XP Pro SP1 but then it upgrades itself 

I ever installed SuSE 10 last year but I had no idea how to deal with it. I am just a regular user not a programmer, I only can do click here and there --mouse is my best friend-- and not type any commands, thus I am back to Windows 

What do you think of Windows Me?


----------



## PabloTeK

I'm now running:

Main rig: XP Professional
Dell rig: Debian Etch (Might change to Ubuntu)
Laptop: XP Home (When I get it back)
eMach rig: Xubuntu 6.10


----------



## YSA

Ah jaa, for laptop I use "Win XP Home SP2 for ASUS" because it is a bonus software for my ASUS laptop


----------



## Runn3r.cze

i use win xp most of time, but slowly i'm going to linux... but must get used to some differences


----------

